# "Cycle " Hagen product



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

does somebody cycle his tank with this product ?


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

yea it works but slowly


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

It does not work.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> It does not work.


 its a bloody rip off, i think none of hagen liquid products work


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

waste of money


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I used cycle when I first started. It says on the bottle that you can't overdose. So I dumped the whole bottle in. Not sure if it was effective or not. I recommend cycling your tank the good old fashion way, with goldfish.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

it is not kept cold and does not have a shelf life listed on the bottle. I think it's a waste of money, how can bacteria live at room temperature without food or aeration for who knows how long?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Used cycle before and it didnt work but bio spira did work for me.


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

i payed 8 us dollars


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

i got nutrafin cycle for equivalent of $4!!! LOL!!!


----------

